# This rain sucks!



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it has rained every day for at least a month. I used to think that I had enough spots to gig and find a few fish but this is ridiculous. If it doesn't rain on my Alabama spots one day, it is raining on my Florida spots and vice versa. Besides the oil spill year, this may turn out to be the least productive year that I can remember. And yep, it's storming again as I write this.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree except the oil spill yr was good for me no one else was
Out giggin


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh yes....this rain hurts. Hurts bad. Hopefully it will let up soon. Hooooold on. Calm seas and clear water comin..
I agree with 9.75. Oil spill time was good. Except when I ran over unmarked boom.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Going west tonight if this next storm dies off before it gets to that area. All the rain today missed my area I'm going except for about 20 minutes of rain and a ton of lightning. The flounder were everywhere during the oil spil.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea I'm hoping to go tomorrow night. But we will see. Or more than likely I wont be able to see.........bottom


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Went last Friday night and last night in the Pcola area. Everything looks like pea soup. Saw some small fish right on the beach but no keepers. Yuk!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

If you hit close to the pass around 1:00 AM it clears up pretty well. Fish are far between and you'll have to cover some ground. Managed 8 last night, but worked for them. 
Hit the incoming or it's not worth going.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Elliot, come get my generator and head West.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

wareagle22 said:


> I think it has rained every day for at least a month. I used to think that I had enough spots to gig and find a few fish but this is ridiculous. If it doesn't rain on my Alabama spots one day, it is raining on my Florida spots and vice versa. Besides the oil spill year, this may turn out to be the least productive year that I can remember. And yep, it's storming again as I write this.


It's been just as bad with the rod n reel so don't feel bad. I used to go out and get my limit or close to it with none of the ones I kept smaller than 18". Now I'm lucky to get two. My best trip so far was five. I've tried all over too. No chance today though as the kids have stuff, but going to try tomorrow if the weather holds up.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

In southeast Texas where I live near the upper Texas coast, we're in a drought. Hit 98 degrees today and it's forecasted to hit 100 degrees by Monday.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Wish we could get a little of that drought. We're over 20"+ above our yearly average rain fall for the year with most of it coming in the last month.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

We're about 16" of rain below where we should be. One good thing about the big dome of high pressure that's been sitting over us since June, we don't have to worry about any hurricanes. If a hurricane moves near the Texas coast, it meets the leading edge of the very dry air over the Gulf near Texas and would move northward and slam into Louisiana.


----------

